# Build Pro 22x46 inch Welding Table, Clamps, and Fixturing Pics



## coolidge (Apr 29, 2017)

I finished assembling this beast today, options included the adjustable height legs, casters which are huge, and the leg brace kit. This thing is built like Fort Knox, someone will be welding on it long after I'm dead and buried.

On my last BuildPro table which was just on level pads, it seemed like I had to drag the welding gear around the table all the time. Here I can just spin the table around, brilliant!












I tried to order only what I thought I would actually use.











These clamps fit anywhere in the table slots.






These clamps fit in any table hole


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 29, 2017)

I think you've earned the "You Suck" award for today. Nice looking table, it should make many projects easier to complete!


----------



## coolidge (Apr 30, 2017)

LOL thanks Terry. I noticed one little change vs my last table, they now have inserts around the bolts which hold the table slats to the base I guess to keep chips out of there or something. You can see them in the 2nd picture. Also on the adjustable legs, the inside of those legs is the normal size leg for these tables, so the outer part of the leg is even larger than normal, wider surface area where it connects to the top of the table. Makes the legs about 3/8 inch wall thickness. This thing is beefy.

Where's Darkzero didn't I used to torture him with my old table


----------



## coolidge (Apr 30, 2017)

One QC issue on the assembly. See those table leg braces, see how the corners clamshell together inside/outside corner pieces. The outside corner pieces were not at 90 degrees, they were flayed open maybe 100 degrees or more. So much that the supplied carriage bolts were too short to get the nut started.

As its round I didn't have a clamp that would hold to squeeze them closed. Scratched my head for a while then had a MacGyver moment. I put a long bolt in there and tightened the corner closed. Then twisted some steel filler rod wire around it to hold it temporarily, removed the long bolt, installed the shorter factory bolt, then snipped the wire off!


----------

